# New unit project (plus old fords)



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well i got sick of trying to work on the drive so i decided to go down the unit route,

i've had this place a few months now but never thought of posting pics as i was going to move to a bigger nicer place in a better area.

but unfornanatly that all fell throw so i am now goin to redecorate and hopfully make good this place.

well i'll start with the entrance, and on your left is the office on the right is my work space as i share the unit.










then turn round and look towards the back of the place and u see a collection of old fords mk1,2,4, also spot the 2 poster ramp, 4 poster ramp and a pit 










look to your right from here and there is the office, not a lot happens here just brew making.










a few random pics around the place.










































































































so as you can see a bit of a mess at the min but i think with a lick of paint and lot of tidying i think it could be ok :thumb: i hope


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i never noticed how many spare sets of wheels there is laying around the place till now :lol:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Lucky git!! looks awesome!!

Got any Ford wheels for sale? Preferably the 16" mondies, or the white cossies


----------



## bushfire (Sep 29, 2008)

Great unit. Is it in Preston? Good luck with the refurb.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks mate :thumb:

i'll ask him about the mondies as he is putting the cossie one's on,


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah it is in preston mate :thumb: deepdale area


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what are you doing? as there dont seem alot of room in there tbh, lol


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

valeting/detailing there is more room than it looks

cars are washed outside










then brought inside



















as you can see there is enough room to work, plus the GTO and the RS turbo are only tempory while some paint jobs are done,


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

forgot to mention the mobility scooter that apears in a couple of pics is no normal scooter it is a 36volt monster that pops wheelies when it sets off also great for nipping to the shop.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

rs turbo shell looks like it's going to be an interesting project:thumb::thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah a very quickly done one too it is ment to be ready by saturday for pod but i don't think it will be as the owner fell out with the sprayer.

there is another red RST in the unit now that is highly tuned so engine parts are getting swaped over to the black one then the red one sold for spares repairs,

the lads i have the unit with are ford mad, in total the there is 8 fords between them and 4 of them are RST's 2 reds a black and a white replica.

they keep trying to get me to buy a ford but i won't have one unless it's a focus RS or a escort cossie.

well apart from the transit connect that i'll be looking into soon.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

there is some awsome metal in that garage mate :doublesho

apart from the jap rocket ruining the shots  would be my ideal place of work that to much classic ford metal laying around :wave:

your a jammy get


----------



## tez162003 (Jul 22, 2008)

man your one lucky git! looks like a sweet place! defo get it tidied up! id hate to work around such a mess! then get the dulux out!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hay thats my jap rocket :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

tez162003 said:


> man your one lucky git! looks like a sweet place! defo get it tidied up! id hate to work around such a mess! then get the dulux out!


i got 8 tins of light grey masonery paint last night, so the cleaning and painting will start later this week as the girlfriend goes to work tomoz at 1pm and aint back till saturday night, so i will have plenty of spare time :thumb:


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

3dr Mk1's are like rocking horse poo I believe. I know a few people who would bite their arms and legs off to get hold of one of them in good nick. Nice unit, got lots of potential there.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

the mk1 has a full rally spec roll cage and has had all the welding we done as well as a widened tranmission tunnel so it can fit a cosworth in there :thumb:

the guy who owns it has been offered £8k for it as it stands


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

fu(k beans, 8k :lol:

get it tidy asap :lol:

update the thread with cleaning pics :d lol


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love any of the fords, keep up with the updates so we can see the progress on the escorts


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

will do, i'm goin down there after my tea to do some cleaning so i'll get some more pics :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

good lad :lol: 

you paying alot? how you sharing it? i presume who ever your sharing it with just stores the cars / works on them?

would love a unit


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

well i went down did't really do anythin just ended up chatting about the cars :lol: i walked in and the black rs had no engine, it was on the floor infront of the car,

so no updates yet,

i share it with a couple of mates they basically just store a couple of there cars there and do there foreners there so during the day it is empty and i use it then they come down when they finish work,

it's good cos we only pay £130 per month each all in. :thumb:

it's not ideal but it's a start.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there Nicp nice unit you have there with a few nice cars you dont happen to have one of these wheels in that pile by any chance that you want to sell?







16 inch ford fusion

Cheers


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry mate i don't

all older ford wheels really or RS and cosworth rims.

wheels is't somthing i deal with really we just seem to of ended up with loads for sone reason :lol:

i went before and 2 of my brand new vauxhall rims were being used as a engine stand :lol:

it's only funny because i bought them for £20 to get home and find i'd bought 2 vauxhall wheels and 2 puegeot wheels. (wondered y they were so cheap)


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

went down today and the engines were out of the RST's


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

*NEW arivals*

mk1 fiesta and another RST that has been here for a week or two now,























































both engine out of the RST's to make 1 really good engine for the black one.



















and the tidying has finally commenced, only a little mind and the GTO is back on my drive :thumb:



















and a pile of stuff to organise










a lot more tidying and painting to do yet though.


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

me want the fiesta, ideal base for an old skool project


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

it sure is,

so far all i know it it's getting turbo'd :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

How the hell can you detail in a place that messy i dont know


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james b said:


> How the hell can you detail in a place that messy i dont know


it's work in progress fella :thumb: at the momant it gets used as a last resurt.

after my visit to your place i did nearly move out to a super clean place that was twice the size in a much better area but it all fell through due to the other lad loosing his licence  i was gutted,

so now this place is going to go under some extreame make over.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

well we've now knocked the office down and moved the cars around for a little more room plus painted some parts.

the office is now in the back were we used to have a stock room


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi nicp2007,

im looking for both escort mk1 & mk2 bodyshells for a project im going to start in new year, if the owner is intrested in selling could i pm you my details to foward on ??


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i don't think either will be going up for sale, but if one does and i presume it would be the mk2 

i'll let you know


----------



## mrpies (Nov 22, 2008)

lovely mark 1 escort mate, are you on turbosport?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm not mate but the owner may well be :thumb:


----------

